# Barter Items



## Broncosfan (Mar 2, 2014)

What do you think the top 5 barter items will be in a shtf situation?


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Broncosfan said:


> What do you think the top 5 barter items will be in a shtf situation?


Been asked before but...

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...hat-do-you-think-would-best-barter-items.html

Medicine
Food
Ammo
Water Filtration
Coffee

This was my answer the last time....guess Im inconsistant.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...ink-would-best-barter-items-2.html#post292629


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Booze
Tobacco 
Salt
Toilet paper
Fuel

Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I agree with hawgrider and leeroy Jenkins with the exception of ammo. Even though folks will barter with it I will not hand over something they may later use against me.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Water 
Food 
Toilet paper 
Tooth paste
Soap


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Wouldn't it depend on the season and location? If it was winter, wood, blankets, charcoal and a hot meal.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Post SHTF who is still going to pay their taxes??

Food
Water 
Heat 
Ice
Shelter
Soap
Somewhere to dispose of garbage


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

What happened to Toronto Gal? She said the last time the Ruskies economy went under...Marlboros..vodak and toliet paper were hot commodities.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> What happened to Toronto Gal? She said the last time the Ruskies economy went under...Marlboros..vodak and toliet paper were hot commodities.


She's been on the Down Low, not to be confused with a Hang low....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

and candles or lighters.............. just for a brief glimpse of anything but the darkness.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Food
Water
Food 
Water
Hygiene products


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

canned meat beef, chicken, tuna
tobacco
booze (airplane bottles)
rice, beans
lighters

For bulk items you will need a scale and plastic baggies. Smaller the better, additional small bags get more than a bulk big bag. People still want luxury items like booze and tobacco. Canned meat keeps without refrigeration and is in a standard small amount. Lighters are useful for starting fires and your smoke.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

T-girl had mentioned that canned fish of any type was worth more than anything IIRC


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Shoes and boots.
Little bottles of booze.
Gas and diesel by the gallon.
Canning jars and lids.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Someone find that article that was poster here a while back that listed what people from Seriavo wanted when things went bad.

I remember that TP and clean water were near the top of the list.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Bars of soap
Small bottles of hand lotion
Medications (Motrin, Tylenol)
Feminine hygiene products
Work gloves


----------

